

Ask HN: Trouble Remembering a Computing Theory - dyeje

So I recently had a discussion with some colleagues about our product&#x27;s internal messaging system.  It reminded me of some theory or something of the sort that states that all platforms eventually create their own email system.<p>Does anybody know what I&#x27;m talking about?  Maybe I just imagined it.
======
grndn
Zawinski's Law

"Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail. Those programs which
cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can."

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-
Law.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-Law.html)

~~~
dyeje
That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you.

